# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Ведическая Астрология обучение (онлайн курс Враджендра Кумара пр.)

## Прохар Раманов

Здравствуйте, дорогие друзья!

Приглашаем Вас на открытый курс обучения








*Начать обучение на* *ASTRO-OTVED.RU*

*А также* *консультации экспертов*.

----------


## Прохар Раманов

Друзья, у нас есть новости...

1. Мы рады, что был отклик и к настоящему моменту более 200 человек уже выразили интерес к осознанной жизни, в том числе и благодаря Джйотиш. 
2. После ряда успешных подготовительных работ, вводный курс возобновляется. 
3. Прошедшие его смогут поступить на базовый курс Ведической Астрологии, который стартует в декабре.

Вводный курс бесплатный. Подробности и регистрация на сайте.

Включайтесь!

----------


## Прохар Раманов

Друзья, в доступ выложен финальный урок "Вводного курса". Команда Vrajendra Astro School стремительно осваивает технологии. В сочетании с древнейшими знаниями, это дает широкие возможности и далекоидущие результаты. Главный результат - дополнительный инструментарий для обретения мудрости и качественные перемены в нашей жизни, как в личной и профессиональной, так и в духовной! 

Регистрация на курс тут

----------


## Прохар Раманов

*Друзья, коллеги, братья и сестры, поздравляем Вас с Новым 2015 годом!

Так уж принято, в общей культуре - хорошо работать до и отдыхать долго после Нового Года. Для нас, людей целеустремленных, осознанных, внимательных, любящих и не разменивающихся на мелкое, это мало что меняет. Однако вспомнить достижения, оценить подаренное судьбой, поблагодарить всех, кто был к нам добр и снисходителен; кто терпел порой; кто ругал иногда; кто дал возможность быть полезными и нужными, кому мы нужны. Все это стоит вспомнить и сегодня! 

Желаем Вам в 2015 году ценных достижений, раскрытия талантов, благодарного окружения, здоровья!
Берегите главное и будьте счастливы!!*


[/SIZE]

----------


## Прохар Раманов

Добрый день, уважаемые искатели Истины!

Вот и прошел еще один год. Для многих Новый Год наступает в Гаурапурниму. Многие в это время в Дхаме, кто-то в своих городах и квартирах. Но, как известно, Господь Гауранга не смотрит на внешние условия и мерит людей лишь по степени их искренности и желания служить достойным людям, заботиться об окружающих и не забывать про личную практику.

Поэтому VAS искренне поздравляет каждого, вне зависимости от внешних обстоятельств. И желает найти и не отпускать те возможности, которые дарят нам неравнодушные люди вокруг, которые дарят нам Учителя, и которые в этот Век принес нам, зависимым от всевозможных условий, Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху.

Берегите главное и стремитесь к большему в выражениях своей благодарности!

----------


## Прохар Раманов

Приветствуем Вас, друзья! 

Света становиться больше, тепло все ближе, а наши планы на будущее пишутся с большей энергией и вдохновением. Скоро лето.
Зима и лето сменяют друг друга и, как правило, люди к этому готовятся. Ведь само собой все только разрушается, а все позитивные явления в нашей жизни чаще сознательно планируются.  Приобретения же – ценятся.

VAS вносит свою лепту в позитивные ценности. Этой весной появилось 2 формы обучения Ведической Астрологии от экспертов. 
1. Для тех, кто уже знаком с темой – БК-интенсив – 4 месяца 
2. Для начинающих – БК-стандарт – 12 месяцев 
Ну и самое главное, Базовый курс, как и более продвинутые уровни, теперь стали доступны даже студентам. Уникальные условия для обучения навыку планирования будущего и сохранения настоящего.  
Благополучие в массы!
Подробнее___

----------

